# New Trustfire Z1 XP-E



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice and small. But I am waiting for an AA (if they make one). Looks quite well made and inexpensive. Too bad it doesn't have a low low mode. I just thought you guys might like it.

Enjoy!


----------



## daf3m (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New Trustfire Z1 XP-E headlamp.*

Looks lovely..!


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New Trustfire Z1 XP-E headlamp.*

without a headband it doesn't make much of a headlamp.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New Trustfire Z1 XP-E headlamp.*



Ragiska said:


> without a headband it doesn't make much of a headlamp.


 
Oops, you are right. I mistakenly thought it was a headlamp. I will edit the title.

Mod, please move to LED section, thanks.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't buy this light for headlamp capabilities...that's just a bonus (I have a headband at home) as what I appreciate the most about this form factor is the forward facing LED while pocket clipped. The DX knockoff appears to have a nice attached clip that would allow for pocket carry. This is why I'm interested in getting the zebralight H31 and using it as my EDC with the included pocket clip. I may pick up this DX version because I love the idea of a forward facing LED while pocket clipped, though the lack of a real low mode really turns me off. 

Note: above comments also posted in zebralight thread.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 3, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Looks very nice and small. But I am waiting for an AA (if they make one). Looks quite well made and inexpensive. Too bad it doesn't have a low low mode. I just thought you guys might like it.
> 
> Enjoy!



Waiting for the AA myself.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 5, 2010)

Order placed... .stay tuned for impressions:twothumbs Hopefully it is a click switch and not an electronic switch as I have had problems with the latter.

I am starting to favor the molle / crimp-neck form. We'll see how well it stacks up against the MC10 and H501.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 6, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Order placed... .stay tuned for impressions:twothumbs Hopefully it is a click switch and not an electronic switch as I have had problems with the latter.
> 
> I am starting to favor the molle / crimp-neck form. We'll see how well it stacks up against the MC10 and H501.



Looking forward for your review buddy.


----------



## shark_za (Jun 6, 2010)

Very interested in this cool looking little task light. 

Waiting for your review to see if its practical with a 100 lumen minimum.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope we see more lights with this design, I personally would love to own a light like this if it was done right and wasn't too expensive.

What other lights are out there like this that aren't too pricey?

Only other one I can think of is the fenix mc10, and thats still pretty pricey.

Although not the same, from the pictures it looks like the new ITP headlamps are using a similar idea. They appear to have clips on them that would also allow for them to be clipped to jackets and shirt pockets etc.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 6, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I hope we see more lights with this design, I personally would love to own a light like this if it was done right and wasn't too expensive.
> 
> What other lights are out there like this that aren't too pricey?
> 
> Only other one I can think of is the fenix mc10, and thats still pretty pricey.



The MC10 and zebralights are the only ones I know, but they'll still set you back $50+

Steramlight has the sidewinder and sidewinder compact, but they are not as bright as any of the lights mentioned thus far. (Still though I want to try one of those out too). The ITP AAA headlamp can be removed and used as a molle attachment.


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 6, 2010)

try the ultrafire uf-h1, uf-h2, and uf-h3


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 10, 2010)

I ordered one last week.i will post when it arives! It will be unique to me.Seems like a logical design.
I do wish it was 3 mode with a 2 lumen low,but I will still like it and find it useful.
I plan to use it at 100 with a burst feature.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got shipping notice today.
12 days to process and ship? I was starting to check the mailbox.:sick2:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 22, 2010)

Paul6ppca said:


> I just got shipping notice today.
> 12 days to process and ship? I was starting to check the mailbox.:sick2:



I got my shipping notice and HKP tracking number yesterday too.
DX processed my order quickly, in 2-3 days. DX had a material shortage from the manufacturer. They updated my order tracking page about a weeks ago with this information.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 30, 2010)

Paul6ppca said:


> I ordered one last week.i will post when it arives! It will be unique to me.Seems like a logical design.
> I do wish it was 3 mode with a 2 lumen low,but I will still like it and find it useful.
> I plan to use it at 100 with a burst feature.


Still waiting.

anyone get thiers yet???


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes... mine arrived DOA. it goes back under RMA tomorrow.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 30, 2010)

Paul6ppca said:


> Still waiting.
> 
> anyone get thiers yet???


 
Got mine today works great,GITD button and GITD oring under the lens! COOL
Not quite 280 claimed lumens,but much brighter than Nitecore D10.More info to come.
Can switch modes fron on with a soft press and memory function works. Very cool.
Clip is nice and strong ,very usable.knurling is great I might even say flawless.
I nyogeled the threads ,very smooth,gotta love aluminum.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 30, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Yes... mine arrived DOA. it goes back under RMA tomorrow.


 Bummer
Did you look closely and see if its something stupid or loose? any question ask and Ill compare mine.I can check back tommorow am.
Check battery?


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 30, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Yes... mine arrived DOA. it goes back under RMA tomorrow.


 
Try a rcr lion before sending it back.Mine is fine with 3.7v lion,nothing on 3v primary. Ok with me as i plan on rechargables only,
give it a try and let us know.


----------



## photonstorm (Jun 30, 2010)

Got mine a few days ago, took a month to arrive

The size is slightly taller than a Quark MiNi 123 and a hair wider and just a tad heavier.
The knurling is smooth and has minimal traction as far as knurling goes.
Tail stands nicely
The GITD o-ring and cap is a nice touch.
The pocket clip is incredibly stiff.
3 modes: HI, LO, STROBE which can be soft pressed
Has memory

Claimed 280 lumens is prob half of that. Lo is an estimated 50 lumens which uses PWM.
The beam profile has a few Cree rings. Tint is a cool white with no discernable tint.
No scratches on the glass lens but dust is visible on the reflector.
Reflector seems to be glued in.
Threads are smooth and be improved slightly with cleaning and lube
Mine worked on primaries as well as rechargable lithiums.
There was a minor scratch on the anodization and doesn't appear to be too durable.
Overall a flashlight that is worth about $20. Build quality is ok.

*[advertising images removed - DM51]*


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah I tried all the usual DX tricks that I have done to get my other DX lights to work... no dice.

It is a nice looking and feeling light though.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 1, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Yeah I tried all the usual DX tricks that I have done to get my other DX lights to work... no dice.
> 
> It is a nice looking and feeling light though.
> 
> Did it work with RCR lion?


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 1, 2010)

[


What primary worked for you?

I have no rings in the beam,way past the corona I have a ring only detectable at 20 inches or less.

No visable dust on my lens.

I did clean the theads well wit a cloth and toothpick,there was a bit of crud in them,lubed with nyogel and now they are very smooth.I think build quality is very good for $17.

Tint is a cool white with no discernable tint.

Comparing to D10 this is brighter so maybe 180 lumens out the front,the spot is tighter than D10,low on mine I thought was closer to 60 lumens.

Thanks for others posting pics,I also like the look and feel of the light,clip is solid and hold well to my belt.

Shipping,I ordered on 6/8 got it 6-30,average for Dx orders.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul6ppca said:


> kramer5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I tried all the usual DX tricks that I have done to get my other DX lights to work... no dice.
> ...


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats wierd 3 posted lights;
1 DOA

1 that runs on RCR only

1 that runs on primary and rcr

Anyone else have one?If so what battery works.

Kramer sorry to here it is DOA,I cant explain mine, as website say .8v-4.2.


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 1, 2010)

I used the 4Sevens CR123A 3V lithium primary 1500 mAh.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul6ppca said:


> Thats wierd 3 posted lights;
> 1 DOA
> 
> 1 that runs on RCR only
> ...



Its just the typical trustfire-DX quality levels.


----------



## tx101 (Jul 3, 2010)

Received my Trustfire Z1, on first powering it up, nothing happened 
Swapped batteries, IMR then a primary, still dead :sigh:

Unscrewed the bezel and hey presto it finally came to life :naughty:

Looks like when the bezel is screwed on tight it presses on something
that causes a short ???
Well, Im going to take my one apart and see if I can fix it 


To quote Kramer5150



> Its just the typical trustfire-DX quality levels.




I totally agree :sigh:


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone else try this light,mine is still working perfect.
I like the design of this light,it is very useful.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 10, 2010)

Can it be mod to a better driver.. with low low?


----------



## hank (Jul 14, 2010)

I ordered two on 7/9; they shipped yesterday (7/14, on their side of the Date Line)

EDIT: rec'd today 7/19 in the mail. Well, they look rather different inside:

EDIT: and I'm really curious if anyone else has one -- does it look like either of these inside?

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4809946365_a08b95708f_b.jpg

The one without any white goop (presumably thermal paste) showing on the front side of the LED mount had its reflector only partly screwed into the holder
EDIT: and, duh, no lens in that one at all!
and so the holder only partly screwed into the body of the light. Maybe that's the wrong'un?

EDIT: but at DealExtreme, another customer's photos show the same thing, one with no white goop around the LED. 
** DX Link deleted - Kestrel **http://www.dealextreme.com/customerphotos/quarantined/39671-f8645b04-ec4a-486a-90ad-a140817e6662.jpg
So maybe that one is right? (but I'm still missing the glass lens that should have been part of that light)


The one with the complete layer of white goop showing all around the LED was fully assembled and screwed down tight.

I wonder ..... I suppose it makes sense to have thermal paste all around the LED to carry some heat out to the reflector.

Both work on first try. I'll try running them both with a matched pair of batteries for a while.

They're about what I expected -- same quality control sticker on both. Threads look like a metal-eating cockroach chewed on them a bit, out with the wipe rag and Nyogel lubricant. 

Funny they've used the same green glow-in-the-dark rings everywhere, including where covered by metal when it's assembled. Not like they'd be glowing if you had to disassemble it in the dark. Oh well.


----------



## hank (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, both lights continue to work; I got a $5 credit from DX for the missing lens rather than do a tedious return/exchange (14mm glass lens -- hard to find!). No idea why the LEDs look so different or which one is closer to 'right' but, so it goes.

I'm happy with the lights. On either a fresh primary 123 cell or an AW rechargeable 123, they're _very_ bright in high and strobe modes -- what I want for brief use in traffic crosswalks. And the strobe stays in memory if turned off from that stage. 

Exactly what I wanted. These, and maybe an air horn, to get drivers' attention.

The low level is enough to be useful around home -- the 2 levels are widely separated.

High gets the whole flashlight uncomfortably hot within a few minutes; strobe heats it up too, somewhat less quickly; it's not a 'rescue me' feature you'd start then walk away from.
-----

Crosswalks: " marked crosswalks at uncontrolled intersections are dangerous in general because they give pedestrians a false sense of security. These intersections may be safer without any marked crosswalk." ... “approximately twice as many pedestrian accidents [per pedestrian crossing] occur in marked crosswalks as in unmarked crosswalks.” 
http://www.protectconsumerjustice.o...ks-can-be-more-dangerous-for-pedestrians.html


Maybe what I want is a dozen Z1s, put together in a walking staff and wired to a single button ....


----------



## hank (Aug 3, 2010)

So -- ah -- anyone know where I can find a half-inch (13mm+) glass lens?

14mm is just slightly too big (fits inside the head but won't clear the threads).

I suppose I can just carve one out of plastic.


----------



## moviles (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope something like this but with xp-g


----------



## vasp1 (Aug 4, 2010)

hank said:


> So -- ah -- anyone know where I can find a half-inch (13mm+) glass lens?
> 
> 14mm is just slightly too big (fits inside the head but won't clear the threads).
> 
> I suppose I can just carve one out of plastic.


 
Is it possible to customise your 14mm by filing the rim with a Dremel-type tool and the appropriate attachment?


----------



## hank (Aug 4, 2010)

> grinding

Yeah, I could try, with a diamond grinder; I've ground glass edges for stained-glass windows, know the process, and even have a tool that does that (the little round grinder sticks up in the middle of a pool of water that catches the glass flakes and carries heat away as it rotates). But, I know, grinding away at the outside of a small circle of glass -- trying to make it slightly smaller but still a circle -- leaves a rough glass surface prone to cracking when heated (and this light does get quite warm when used on high for a few minutes). Odds are good of breaking the slightly oversize circle I found. I don't know if it's soda glass or Pyrex, so can't risk flame polishing the edges after grinding.

With stained glass, the edges are wrapped in metal foil and covered, and less likely to break.

This is why I ordered two lights, figuring the odds were getting one good one and spare parts. 

I wouldn't mind having one of these Z1s as a pure floodlight -- it works that way with the reflector and the reflector cover both removed.

But I won't run it that way long -- I'm sure the metal of the reflector/cover is a heat sink (especially since the two came looking quite different, with the heat-transmitting goop on top of one of them but not the other) so if I use it as a floodlight, I still want something that will screw in there and press down around the emitter like the base of the reflector does to carry heat away.

Overall, still very happy with the light for the intended use -- a quickly available bright strobe to use in traffic crosswalks, that has a memory so comes back on in strobe mode immediately with no fiddling. And the low-brightness level is just fine for finding things around the house. And the "angle light" form is surprisingly handy.

Oh, someone up there mentioned the clip -- yep, it's rusty metal with a coat of black paint that's flaking off mine now. Good strong spring though, stays where it's put.

I'll clean the clip up and repaint it at some point, or find another clip with the same holes/spacing if I can.


----------



## EZO (Aug 5, 2010)

hank said:


> > grinding
> 
> I wouldn't mind having one of these Z1s as a pure floodlight -- it works that way with the reflector and the reflector cover both removed.
> 
> But I won't run it that way long -- I'm sure the metal of the reflector/cover is a heat sink



I bought one of these and I really like it and find the form factor pretty useful and versatile. Bright too, with a very useful low level. Mine came intact, in good working order, with the white goop.

I've also been intrigued by the idea of using this light as a flood with the reflector off, especially because the light will "backstand". In other words, you can lay the light back on the clip and it will point at the ceiling and you can effectively illuminate a whole room with the reflector off. 

Still, there's the heat issue, but I wonder if having the reflector assembly off would allow the emitter to cool quickly as air circulates around it unlike when it is sealed inside the reflector.


----------



## hank (Oct 15, 2010)

This has become my everyday-everywhere light, I'm surprised to say. The memory lets me keep it set to strobe when I'm walking and click it on in every crosswalk. 

Drivers fear me. That's good, as I don't sprint like I used to.

It's seriously fun to watch their distracted gaze focus on my blinkenlight -- their eyes get wide, they drop the cell phone and are back to driving before they get into the intersection. Much easier than going through seven or eight clicks to get the strobe, nice to have a light dedicated to pedestrian use.

Heck, I've prevented a few T-bone crashes, waking one or both drivers up with the strobe as one or both were rolling stopsigns. Collateral opposite-of-damage.

Its throw is good enough that from half a block down the sidewalk at night, I can illuminate a stop sign, flashflashflash. Screech of brakes ....

The low level is fine for poking around in dark corners.

The clip lost its black paint fairly quickly, exposing the rusty steel; I'll try painting it.
Maybe drill a couple of holes in an old Stylus clip, tho' I also want a way to put a lanyard loop on it.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine has been working flawless since day one.Very useful.


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 26, 2011)

I received mine a few weeks ago. I've had no problems with it. The beam is nice and smooth and white. As mentioned the two levels are quite distinct. I'd rather it not have a strobe mode and that it did have a very low mode but the medium mode is quite useful.

Actually I used it tonight for a quick project around the car and I actually needed to use it on high rather than medium. This is using a CR123 primary cell.

I haven't found a great use for the clip yet. It's strong but I've usually got my shirt tail out so using it on the waist doesn't work and most of my shirts don't have pockets. In any event the weight of the light (except when used on a belt) causes it to not shine straight ahead. It doesn't come with a headband so I thought maybe it wouldn't be that useful.

However it is small and it's easy to either have it sit vertically or you can just lay it down and rotate it so that the beam shines on whatever you are working with so it's actually more useful than I thought. You can also make a necklace for it and rotate it up or down and it's useful in that way as well. I have a headlamp though so I've ended up just using it as a small easily positioned flashlight.


----------



## mbreckner (Aug 29, 2011)

mine just shipped from dx, so hopefully i get it sometime before christmas


----------



## kreisler (Nov 4, 2011)

fyi this model has dropped out of the official trustfire catalog.

http://www.trustfire.com.cn/sh_en/product.aspx

how disappointing.

maybe they're working on a AA-version of it :naughty:


----------

